
Schneier on Security: File Deletion - billpg
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/09/file_deletion.html
======
wglb
Very informative article. Has particular relevance to the cloud and to
privacy. Essentially, you can put a file onto a cloud or service (e. g.
Facebook), but you can't necessarily truly delete it securely.

He discusses a project, <http://vanish.cs.washington.edu/index.html> (Vanish)
that does true deletion.

~~~
smanek
If I'm understanding this right, someone can download and cache the decryption
key (while it's available) and then decrypt the cipher text at any time they
want in the future, right?

I don't think it's beyond the NSA's ability to just pre-emptively cache every
decryption key, just in case they need it later.

------
JeremyStein
Is it just me, or does Vanish sound completely impractical?

~~~
tedunangst
Approximately one hour after Vanish catches on, the hottest new firefox plugin
is going to be "Vanish Key Preserver" that archives the keys needed to decrypt
every Facebook photo you look at.

